# Applying for Australian Citizenship



## me_oz83 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello World...

I hope you guys doing great 

It's a significant moment in my life as I'm applying for the Australian citizenship and I have few questions about this:

- Form 1195. (Identity declaration)
- Proof of address.
- Any notes/suggestions.

I hope this thread will be useful for others too and I appreciate your help in advance.

As for form 1195, I have few options, I had a box office with AustPost for about a year back in 2013. Is it possible to go to that post office and ask them to sign the form for me?
What if the people changed or don't remember me? I still have the PO box number and period of time I had it with them.

Another option going to a landlord I rented a room from over a year ago who works for VIC-Roads. I stayed in their place for like 3 months then moved to another place, but we they had my personal details records, etc... Is a person working for VIC-roads authorised to sign it. I mean it's a state government entity, and what about the period of time?

- Proof of address: Can I provide my Australian driving license as a proof of address? Would insurance statements or a proof of address from my bank work too?

- I would appreciate if you provide me with any tips/notes/suggestions from past experiences as it might be helpful for me.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a list of designated list of occupations & professions who can sign, in case you missed that info, this is the link: Australian Citizenship – Designated list of occupations and professions

To me, both looks good.

Yes, you can use drivers licence or bank statement as proof of address.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## me_oz83 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi girlaussie,

I appreciate your reply. I've checked the list of occupations and I found #29 "Permanent employee of Commonwealth, state or local government authority with at least 5 or more years of continuous service". Does this apply to VICRoads employees?

Another thing on proof-of-address. In my place, the bills are not in my name and I'm getting my bank statements online. So I have no hard copies. I remember though that if I go the nearest branch of my bank, then I can produce a proof-of-address from the bank. I also plan to attach other forms of proof of address like letters I receive from my super fund and so.

There's a lack shared experiences on expat forum regarding this topic, so I would love to hear from others how they filled-in form 1195 for everyone's benefit 

All the best,


----------



## me_oz83 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello World!

Here's an update ... I went to my local bank branch and as expected they refused to sign it for me saying that they don't know me personally even though I've been with them for years. My Dentist also refused to do so saying he hasn't seen me in the last 12 months 

I was eventually able to sign the form by the chemist which I used to go to for the last 2 years. They have three pharmacists and after checking their computer records and my driving license, the one working that day signed it for me....

Is this sufficient to meet DIBP requirements for form 1195? 

All the best,


----------

